# Any ideas????



## tom83 (Sep 19, 2010)

Was mooching about on Google Earth and spotted this place,

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.270572&lon=-2.441539&z=17.3&r=0&src=msa

Went and had a look around the place last night, and its a strange Building, huge Brick Walls, with lots of Wall Supports, only 2 Doorways from what I could see (both bricked up), and what looks like a loading bay, with a shutter and concrete blocks in front of it.

Its got me thinking, as I cant think of a purpose of such a building, especially in woodland, and it looks relatively new.

Heres a few pictures:

The Shutter Door






The Walls
















One of the Bricked up Doorways, looks like someone has tried to smash thier way in.






Remains of a Ladder to the roof








Anybody got any idea's as to what the Building is, or was used for???

Sorry about the quality of the pics, it was a bit late.

Cheers 

Tom83


----------



## mookster (Sep 19, 2010)

That's peculiar, the first thing that sprung to my mind was a grain store or similar.

Looking at the map, what is the building to the south-west of the trees over the road?


----------



## KooK. (Sep 19, 2010)

Maybe an old lumberjack?


----------



## tom83 (Sep 19, 2010)

Its a Railway Line running below the building, and the building to the south west has been demolished now.

Completely stumped me


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Sep 19, 2010)

It was part of an arms dump, there's loads of interesting bits and bobs in the trees around the large building, which is empty btw. My avatar was taken inside. 

M


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 19, 2010)

It looks very fortified. How wide are the paths through the trees? Would a HGV get down there or possibly in the past?


----------



## tom83 (Sep 19, 2010)

Cheers Mendo, might go and have another look during the day


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 19, 2010)

tom83 said:


> Cheers Mendo, might go and have another look during the day



Get searching the woods mate


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Sep 19, 2010)

The buildings over the rail line have been demolished, there's a pillbox on the corner of the lane on that side. This might be worth a look if you're going back to the area - http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.262042&lon=-2.413437&z=16.6&r=0&src=msa

I think it was part of a cyanide factory or something, I forget. A couple of us had a look a year or two back and a local farmer told us it was still visited by the MOD fairly frequently. If memory serves there is a footpath running through part of it.

M


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 19, 2010)

ThenewMendoza said:


> The buildings over the rail line have been demolished, there's a pillbox on the corner of the lane on that side. This might be worth a look if you're going back to the area - http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.262042&lon=-2.413437&z=16.6&r=0&src=msa
> 
> I think it was part of a cyanide factory or something, I forget. A couple of us had a look a year or two back and a local farmer told us it was still visited by the MOD fairly frequently. If memory serves there is a footpath running through part of it.
> 
> M



Interesting info mate. Cyanide factory would seam logical due to the buildings strength and the location.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Sep 19, 2010)

I actually meant cyanide storage facility, it would have been produced at one of the nearby Brunner Mond/ICI places.

M


----------



## smileysal (Sep 19, 2010)

Yep, that mustard gas/cyanide storage place is still owned by MOD (According to the farmer, all the farms that have the storage places/roadways etc are all tenants of mod.  ). There are two footpaths that go across the main part of the site.


----------



## tom83 (Sep 19, 2010)

Cool, Think I've just filled a gap in my diary next weekend


----------



## lost (Sep 19, 2010)

Your photos make it look like the back of a cinema.


----------



## stewartb (Sep 22, 2010)

Really nice photo's the buttressing around the walls got me wondering and after some digging found this -

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=e3afb122b0ed2a7ab79f7234a5141298

from the above-

This warehouse was built at the works of Ammonia Soda Co Ltd, Plumley, for storage of munitions in World War One. Then it was used by Associated Octel Ltd for storage of drummed sodium. When the nearby Octel works closed in the 1980s it became part of the Plumley Limebeds Nature Reserve and is now derelict. The only evidence of the chemical industry on the site today are the limebeds and Ascol Drive, Ascol standing for Ammonia Soda Co Ltd. The model is not accurate but near enough.


----------



## druid (Oct 13, 2013)

ThenewMendoza said:


> The buildings over the rail line have been demolished, there's a pillbox on the corner of the lane on that side. This might be worth a look if you're going back to the area - http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.262042&lon=-2.413437&z=16.6&r=0&src=msa
> 
> I think it was part of a cyanide factory or something, I forget. A couple of us had a look a year or two back and a local farmer told us it was still visited by the MOD fairly frequently. If memory serves there is a footpath running through part of it.
> 
> M



Old thread I know.....
The area shown on that link is aviation fuel storage and supplied from Stanlow via whichever bit of the Backford/Wervin/Butter Hill bits that are still active.


----------

